# Rail link proposed for Mexico's Yucatan peninsula



## CHamilton (Dec 31, 2012)

NARP reports:



> *In an effort to spur economic development, the Mexican government has **announced its intention to develop high-speed rail** along the Yucatan Peninsula.*...
> 
> The Merida-Punta Venado Trans-Peninsular Train project will be funded and constructed as part of a Public Private Partnership, with the rights to develop the line put out to bid in the fall of 2013.
> 
> The route will run from Merida, in northwestern Yucatan, to Punta Venado, which is roughly 45 miles south of Cancun. The corridor will connect some of Mexico’s most economically vital tourist regions, giving cruise-ship visitors easy access to important Mayan heritage sites. Trains will be capable of reaching speeds of 100 to 110 MPH.


----------



## Anderson (Dec 31, 2012)

Interesting. It really wouldn't have been my first choice for such an investment (that would've probably been a Mexico City-based network), but this does have two advantages:

1) Lots of inbuilt tourist traffic.

2) Flat terrain.

Still, I'm kind of surprised that it's not linking (more) directly into Cancun, given the popularity of that resort area.


----------



## DET63 (Jan 2, 2013)

Given that Mexico all but abandoned passenger-rail service in the late '90s, does this stand a chance of succeeding? Will it be expanded into a "re-born" national passenger-rail network, or will this be a one-off sort of thing?


----------



## cirdan (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm guessing this isn't actually going to be a purpose-built high-speed line but more an upgrading of existing tracks as on FEC or Chicago-St. Louis?

In which case, depending on the present condition, the amount of money and work required may actually be fairly moderate.

I guess 110mph does not necessarily imply they'll be going that fast all the way. Maybe just some sections where good conditions allow it would suffice to be able to claim that label.


----------

